# Anybody Living Near Sudbury Wanna Start A Ride??



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm Living in the French River Area of Northern Ontario and have some great trails around and want to hear from people in my area that are on MIMB that wanna ride!! Fall is commin'....hope it brings rain!!


----------

